# Mailserver mit Linux einrichten?



## Kyrodust (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe heute den Auftrag erhalten, dass ich demnächst mit Linux einen Mailserver einrichten soll. Ich hab jedoch nicht sehr viel Ahnung davon. Kann mir jemand eine relativ einfache Anleitung geben, wie man das macht?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2003)

Eine relativ gute Anleitung findet man unter http://www.debianhowto.de für Exim und Q-Mail.

Achtung! Ein Mailserver ist heutzutage eine Waffe. Nicht genug abgesicherte Server können in die falschen Hände geraten. Wichtig! Der Server MUSS "Auth" verwenden oder notfalls "smtp after pop". Offene Relays sind schnell missbraucht!

Sowas sollte nur jemand einrichten, der weiß was er tut ....


----------



## JohannesR (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Eine relativ gute Anleitung findet man unter http://www.debianhowto.de für Exim und Q-Mail.
> 
> Achtung! Ein Mailserver ist heutzutage eine Waffe. Nicht genug abgesicherte Server können in die falschen Hände geraten. Wichtig! Der Server MUSS "Auth" verwenden oder notfalls "smtp after pop". Offene Relays sind schnell missbraucht!
> ...



Hehe, locker bleiben!  Solange du den Mailserver nur lokal betreibst ist die Gefahr relativ gering! Meine ISDN-Leitung wird niemand zum spammen misbrauchen wollen, solange er halbwegs bei Verstand ist!  Aber du hast schon recht, mit einem "offenen" Mailserver an einer schnellen Leitung macht man sich schnell Feinde... 
Auf http://www.tuxhausen.de/ gibt es eine Anleitung mit Postfix und Fetchmail, keine Ahnung wie vollständig die ist, aber Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren!

Edit: Ups, wenn du das nach Auftrag machst hat Neuro völlig recht!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur anschließen - gib den Auftrag an jemanden weiter, der Ahnung von der Materie hat. Auf jeden Fall dann, wenn der Server per 100MBit im Netz hängt.

Sollte dein Auftraggeber herausbekommen, dass du keine Ahnung von deinem Tun hattest und ihnen dadurch ein Schaden entsteht (Blacklisting, Traffic, ....) werden die sich freuen, dich in Regress zu nehmen. Und dieser Betrag dürfte einiges höher als dein Verdienst sein.


----------

